# Replacement brake pads?



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

What are you doing for replacement pads for SRAM Red brakes? I like the original pads a lot, but wondering what to buy when the time comes.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

cartmaniac said:


> What are you doing for replacement pads for SRAM Red brakes? I like the original pads a lot, but wondering what to buy when the time comes.


The original brake pads are produced by Swiss Stop.
And if you are happy with these why change ??

/ Roy - DK


----------

